# Missing hunter Clarke co Alabama



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was going bow hunting tomorrow with my brother but instead I'm gonna go assist in the search for the missing kid who disappeared Wednesday night. I can't imagine what his family must be going through. If anyone wants to go you are more than welcome to ride. I just can't in good concience go hunting knowing that hunter is missing and within the survivability window. Provided he is not found before morning, I will be leaving from close to the airport in mobile at about 5 am. If y'all want to follow or ride call me @ 251 463 3650


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Prayers being sent for the missing kid and the family.

Scoots


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

keep us up to date please. how old is the kid?


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

the kid's 19. anybody wants to help be at the jackson,al walmart at 7:00 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www2.wkrg.com/news/2011/oct/21/raccoon-hunter-missing-clarke-county-ar-2583119/

Is this the same guy? It says he was **** hunting! Was he using dogs? No trees or stands should be involved.

Maybe the article is misleading


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yea, they just reported on channel 5 he was **** hunting with dogs. They found his dogs and are checking the tracking collers. 

He went hunting late Wed. night.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Anybody got any updates?


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was up at the Jackson walmart at 7. We left there and went to the woods where he went missing. At about 8 45 we hit the woods. Is was very organized. 200 or so people would line out single file and at arms length. They would then move in one direction hand to hand to sweep an area. There was a group of men-about 20 or so- who were more experienced in the woods. We concentrated our efforts in the same manner. We just moved faster and covered more ground more efficiently. 
I am sorry to say that we found nothing. Not so much as a cigarette butt. It's like he up and vanished. I walked right at 9 miles yesterday according to my gps. That is not 9 miles in anyone direction. That is through, down the road, and through again blocks of woods. 
It was a very sad situation. Police and his family members were obviously and utterly beside themselves. There are WAY more questions than answers. 
I have not met a better group of people than the boys family is. They are good folks and very appreciative of the people helping. The situation obviously is not good, but it was something to see the community come together with such turnout and resolve. It was literally dark when we came out from the search. 
Still praying for their family. I am not going up there today. I would imagine that because of the timeframe this will shift to criminal investigation or recovery.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Side note*

Side note. I now understand why you are not suppose to go hinting by yourself. Clearly, s/!t can happen.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

This from ESAR, not sure of any other details. "Thanks for the responders to the missing hunter in Jackson Al. Subject found while ESAR was enroute."


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

He has been found. He is alive. Apparently he was walking down evergreen rd which is about 5 miles from his truck. I have no idea how this is the case but certainly glad that all is well.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

he's alive ,awesome


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good news!

I have an 18 year old son, and I swear sometimes if his mother and I had not gotten him checked out early in life he does not have a brain. 

He is good at either leaving it at home or just shutting it off....


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Bet he had a cold night, odd story, but glad he is ok


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I am very interested to hear his account of what happened.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I am very interested to hear his account of what happened.


 
krg reported that he said he fell in a hole and couldn't get out.
strange...but he did get out and was found walking down evergreen road?
wow
i, too, would love to hear this story.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank god, great news!
As for the story, here is my guess. 
**** hunting and worked up an appetite. Found some large mushrooms sprouting from a pile of cow dung, washed them in the creek, ate 1 maybe 2 can't remember. Hung out with E.T, Barney, and Elmo for a couple days and got picked up today while trying to locate his truck...


----------



## Fishin Nole (Apr 5, 2008)

*That's funny.*



JCW said:


> Thank god, great news!
> As for the story, here is my guess.
> **** hunting and worked up an appetite. Found some large mushrooms sprouting from a pile of cow dung, washed them in the creek, ate 1 maybe 2 can't remember. Hung out with E.T, Barney, and Elmo for a couple days and got picked up today while trying to locate his truck...


Unless we hear a better reason, that would be an easy explaination to accept! :lol:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

JCW said:


> Thank god, great news!
> As for the story, here is my guess.
> **** hunting and worked up an appetite. Found some large mushrooms sprouting from a pile of cow dung, washed them in the creek, ate 1 maybe 2 can't remember. Hung out with E.T, Barney, and Elmo for a couple days and got picked up today while trying to locate his truck...


I love it!!! Freakin awesome!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heard some speculations from a coworker and believe it or not they believe you to not be too far off jcw


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

JCW said:


> Thank god, great news!
> As for the story, here is my guess.
> **** hunting and worked up an appetite. Found some large mushrooms sprouting from a pile of cow dung, washed them in the creek, ate 1 maybe 2 can't remember. Hung out with E.T, Barney, and Elmo for a couple days and got picked up today while trying to locate his truck...


You aren't right Craig... Although this story does sound like a personal experience. LOL!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol.."Doooggg, you see tha size of that chicken"?


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

messed up, fell in a hole or just slept the whole time just glad he is back at home


----------

